# AW Release 3



## mamilligan (Feb 1, 2003)

Anyone hear anything about release 3? My old distributor is saying they will be out next month. Here is the break down:

*00116 - Thunderjets, R3*​ 

​​ 

64 Pontiac GTO​White​Yellow​ 

71 Chevy Corvette​Red​Green​ 

68 Mercury Cougar​Black​Metallic Red​ 

69 AMC AMX​Metallic Purple​Metallic Green​ 

64 Dodge 330 Pro Stock​Gold​Metallic Salmon​ 

68 Ford Torino​Blue​Silver​ 

​​ 

*00117 - Xtraction, R3*​​​ 

​55 Nomad​Burgandy​Black​​77 Firebird​Metallic Orange​Blue Chrome​​71 Plymouth GTX​Blue-Gray​Gold​​71 Racing Camaro​Red​Light Blue​​55 Chevy​Orange​Lime Green​​71 Dodge Charger Stock Car​Golden Yellow​White​​​
No word on iWheels, First Laps, or funky window/chassis variations.

Marty
http://virtualgarage.net/Automobilia/Miniatures/SlotCars/


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I doubt there will be 1st Laps, since this release is a combo of the first 2 releases.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

What no new GTs.

The 55s are a must for me. I like the bright colors. I'll have decide on others after I see them.

Oh, I'll porbably get the GTOs too.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

A set with 2 nomads and 2 55 chevys is a win win for me.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Doesn't random packaging begin with this group?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

22tall said:


> Doesn't random packaging begin with this group?


I think so, but if their out there I'll get em eventually.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I wonder how this release will sell? The last release is still plentiful, and getting cheaper and cheaper by the day. I'm also down for the chevy's.. but I'll have to wait until they hit ebay.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

The T-Jet Corvettes, Dodge 330 and Torino will get added to the collection.
The XT Racing Camaros and '71 Chargers will get added too.

When is the C6 and C5-R coming out?

'doba


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

No word on either the white thunders inserted or iwheel online sales only. I am hoping they are randomly inserted alone with the different colors random.


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

*Aw Release 3 Thunderjet 500 and Xtraction slot cars*

I received my shipment in from AW on Thursday and have opened 2 master cases of each. I have found no variations yet but still looking. All my cases have been packed the same way - 6 different cars - each in two different colors. Not so random as AW had said they would be. I have both 12 car sets listed on Ebay and my web site for $129.99 and I will be listing singles for between $12.99 - $14.99 each later today.

This release is one of the better releases in the past year as the color choices are great and the cars that are included in each release are very popular with slot car collectors and racers alike.

As for Iwheels, AW will begin selling them on their site on July 9th. You can buy a complete set of iWheel cars at $149.95 - limited of TWO per customer. No First Lap cars this time around...they still have R2 First Lap cars in stock.

Also, I have limited supply of R1 and R2 regular issued singles in stock. If you are needing a certain car(s) to complete your list, let me know your needs via email and I will email back a total. Orders over $100.00 get FREE shipping within USA. International orders pay actual shipping cost. 

Thanks

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Too much coming out at one time, I can't afford the entire sets and must be content with the singles. But I still couldn't find them on the Motor City Toyz site. But of course, I will keep checking.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

*AW R3 Singles are available for sale on my web site*

I am shipping per-orders out first and I have uploaded all the singles onto my web site for both Xtraction and Thunderjet 500 slot cars from Release 3.....

Thanks


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

I think not only the body selection but the colors are outstanding as well. I do prefer the Iwheels on release 2 a little better based on pictures alone because series two seems to have more gold accents that "show" a little nicer but i could be wrong once i see the actual cars. It's a stellar release for sure. I remember collecting redlines as a kid in the 60's and I hated the rose and pink spectaflame cars. Now those demand the big bucs and everybody wants them. Wondering if that rose body T will do well too? I like it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hunter63 (Jan 17, 2007)

*rear wheel problem?*

Did anybody notice the difference in the rear wheel in this series, are they intended to be different? the holes in the mold are not cut all the way through (on the Xtractions) as they are on R2?

It seems strange to have a set of 4 of the same on release 2, then have different front and rears on the next release.


----------

